# Cash and Carry  Lazzari Mesquite Lump



## nwdave (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know how many have a Cash and Carry near by, but if you use Lump, Cash and Carry has Lazzari Mesquite Lump-40 lb bags for  $13 and change.  Lazzari got an above average rating from Naked Whiz and his database evaluating the various Lump Charcoals available.  C and C doesn't usually keep a big stock or restock of this type of item.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 21, 2011)

Lazzari is great stuff, but just FYI for those  buying these big bags at C&C:

Some of the pieces are HUGE! So you need a small 5 lb. sledge and a place to break them into managle pieces... but you can definately tell they came from a tree! lol
Get a heavy duty fine screen (fireplace grade) to put on top of your chimney lighter. Lazzari doubles as a firework show when you light it - meaning it sparks like crazy!
But like I said it is great stuff and you can't beat C&C's price on that big bag.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2011)

Dang no C&C in Sebring.


----------



## retread (Mar 21, 2011)

Nor in Methuen (on the other side of the country, although we have a Bellingham, too


----------



## nwdave (Mar 21, 2011)

I started this thread before opening the bag.  Since then, I've done a smoke with this lump and here's some observations. 

1.  Fireworks display?  No kidding.  Practically my own private 4Th of July display.  I had to put my AMNS (empty, of course) on top of the chimney to act as a fine screen.  Once the lumps settled down, it was a great burn.

2.  Lump size.  Did my own repacking into smaller plastic buckets w/lids for ease of handling and I gotta say, I think a 5 lb hammer might be a bit small.  I'd say there's more then a fair share of medium to large pieces.  One piece was about 4 inches in diameter and about 7 inches long.  Definitely part of a tree.  It's OK, I've got several sledge hammers that will work just fine.  That's what a plastic bag and a concrete patio deck are for, aren't they?  This stuff will work just fine for me, especially at this price.

3.  I read somewhere in my trolls thru the Internet that Lump doesn't carry much odor with it, no matter it's wood type origin.   I found this to be true last night.  Didn't notice a Mesquite odor at all.

For those that don't know, Cash and Carry is set up to provide small restaurants, cafes and the like with bulk, economical purchases but they also sell to the public which is great for many of us.  Maybe you have something similar in your areas but under different names.  I've seen it mentioned on several threads about this type of seller.  Restaurant supply generally the heading.

~Dave


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 21, 2011)

There isn't any here at FAA'A either.







I don't want to start a controversy, but why would you break up the large chunks?  Doesn't Naked Whiz rate the lump charcoal as to how many large pieces it contains?  The lump I use is locally produced and it has pieces the size of grapefruit and branches 2"x 8", I just use them as is, what am I missing?

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 21, 2011)

does the mesquite add anything to the taste? It is a strong would? Would you still need to add your own chuncks?


----------



## nwdave (Mar 21, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> does the mesquite add anything to the taste?  Not with this lump.  It is a strong would?   If its not lump, it has been my experience that Mesquite was too strong a smoke for my liking.   Would you still need to add your own chuncks?  In the context of my question, that's what I'm trying to find out.  I would imagine so as the lumps burn quicker than briqs.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 21, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> There isn't any here at FAA'A either.
> 
> I don't want to start a controversy, but why would you break up the large chunks?  Doesn't Naked Whiz rate the lump charcoal as to how many large pieces it contains?  The lump I use is locally produced and it has pieces the size of grapefruit and branches 2"x 8", I just use them as is, what am I missing?
> 
> ...


Apparently you don't have the cute little Weber side baskets that my wife purchased for the OTG.  One on each side or combined in the center for direct or indirect smoking and grilling.  Not only are they cute, but they actually work for their intended purpose.  The large chunks won't fit in them.  Alternatively, if I use the lump in a ring shape around the perimeter of the fire grate of the OTG, that large chunk is going to be diagonal across.  Yes, Naked Whiz includes in part, the lump size in their overall evaluation, but that's only part of the evaluation process.  I'm not trying to build a bonfire but a controlled burn that will sustain a continuous level of heat/smoke for periods of time greater than 6 hours, hopefully in the pursuit of a brisket or other meat that requires long smoking times.  My frame of reference is the fire box of a WSM or Weber 22.5 OTG, nothing more, nothing less.  Al's pretty much answered my question especially since he uses a WSM.

Obviously AK can afford his empiricist attitude to anything other than lump but many can't due to lack of availability.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 21, 2011)

Dave,

I was trying to add a little humor, sorry 'bout that.

No I don't have the Weber side baskets, but I do have a WSM 18.5" and as to sustaining a continuous level of heat/smoke for periods longer than six hours I stack the larger pieces around the charcoal ring to keep the smaller pieces from falling through the holes and the long pieces I arrange on the grate to help keep the smaller pieces from falling through also, I then arrange the medium sized pieces on top and pour the smaller pieces over them to fill in the voids, ...works for me, I've gone 16 hours without adding fuel and still had lump left to burn.  

However, with the added info now I understand why you are breaking up the larger pieces and that works for you.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 21, 2011)

Dave,

I was trying to add a little humor, sorry 'bout that.

No I don't have the Weber side baskets, but I do have a WSM 18.5" and as to sustaining a continuous level of heat/smoke for periods longer than six hours I stack the larger pieces around the charcoal ring to keep the smaller pieces from falling through the holes and the long pieces I arrange on the grate to help keep the smaller pieces from falling through also, I then arrange the medium sized pieces on top and pour the smaller pieces over them to fill in the voids, ...works for me, I've gone 16 hours without adding fuel and still had lump left to burn.  

However, with the added info now I understand why you are breaking up the larger pieces and that works for you.

Gene


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL... Gene when we say BIG pieces in the Lazzari bag, we mean friggin branches the size of your arm and about as long. Unless you got a monster firebox you have to break them up to use them, even after you smack it with a big hammer you still have pieces the size of your fist for the most part, so you still get a great burn.

Terry - once wood has been charcoalized it has had all of the volitiles heated out of it. It is those same volitiles that give us the "flavor" we strive for, so once mesquite is charcoal all the way through it is neutral in flavor. I had the same worry first time I used Lazzari... heh-heh.

Dave - just a suggestion... keep the hose handy and have it set to a fine mist spray. I have a wooden deck so when I light mine I hose down the entire area first and get everything good and wet... then start the "firework show!" lol.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a metal watering can dedicated to adding hot water as needed.  I use it to wet down the area.  I'm thinking about grabbing a couple more bags (yeah, I know it's hoarding, but in this case I consider it more of self preservation).  That pallet only had about 25 bags left on it.  The next nearest location for decent lump (Royal Oak) is 35 miles away at a Superstore Wally's world.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm lucky.... the C&C near me carry's it year round because several of the local resteraunts use it.


----------



## reggie sunset (Jul 1, 2011)

This is an old thread but I really enjoyed reading it!  Thanks.. I'm trying to find this Coal locally in the 40lb bags, I see that Costco has it listed but I have to go to see if the local one (clackamas) actually carries it

~Reggie


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 2, 2011)

YES the cash and carry on 82nd drive in clackamas  carries the 40# lazzari charcoal it's not on the same isle with the other smoking/charcoal stuff it's on the end of the next isle over


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2011)

Bellingham's CandC is running a summer special:  $11 and change.  Wonder if I should get a couple of bags for the road trip?  Then I wouldn't to raid my hoard.


----------



## reggie sunset (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks PDX210,

I went to C and C.  They are running a special, as noted by NWDave, I bought 4 bags for $11.29 each!  I should have bought more, my wife just told me it ended yesterday.  But even still $13 for #40 is pretty good.  Also I didn't realize how big a #40 bag is... so I think these will last me the summer.

~Reggie


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2011)

120 lbs?  Is that all?  Well, maybe if you stretch it.  Say, didn't you brag on another thread that you smoked year round?  If that's the case, you might want to stock up some more bags after October or so.  People chuckle when they see my Q area under tarps, but they don't laugh so much when it's December or January and I'm smoking a turkery, just cuz I can....  Still waiting for April Showers to go away.

 


Reggie Sunset said:


> Thanks PDX210,
> 
> I went to C and C.  They are running a special, as noted by NWDave, I bought 4 bags for $11.29 each!  I should have bought more, my wife just told me it ended yesterday.  But even still $13 for #40 is pretty good.  Also I didn't realize how big a #40 bag is... so I think these will last me the summer.
> 
> ~Reggie


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 3, 2011)

The C&C is  one of my favorite places they also have a good selection of meat and the good over sized hamburger buns! 

I run through a  40#  of lazzari a month during the summer even at the regular price it's a good deal the smaller bags i thing they are 5-7# at the local store are 8.00 vs. 40# 13.00


----------



## keymaster (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had a couple people tell me I need to go to cash and carry. I'm in Puyallup but there is one close in Spanaway. I am going to check it out. I was told their meats are select and not choice but that is fine for making sausages and snack sticks for me. Thanks for the post of the killer price on Lump coal!!!!


----------



## reggie sunset (Jul 3, 2011)

I went there for only the lump coal but saw a lot of stuff there in bulk, I saw a guy buying what looked like a huge pork , looked like shoulder perhaps, I dont' know my meats well and haven't done a pulled pork yet.  But he seemed happy with the price.  I am going to go back a snoop around, kind of warehousey , which is likeable, and the staff seemed friendly and willing to help out.  The guy at the check out went to the back to get me 2 more bags.

~Reggie


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2011)

Puyallup, nice area.  Use to live in that area when I was stationed at McChord AFB, back in the 80's.  Great jumping off point for some beautiful backwoods and fishing.  I've used several of the meats and I challenge the statement that they're select.  Most I found were choice and excellent eating.  The prices are very competitive and usually will beat most area supermarkets like Haggens, Top Foods, Safeway and Albertson's - day to day.  Prowl the aisles, you'll be surprised at what all they carry.  Just keep in mind that Cash and Carry was set up to serve the restaurant trade and allow us "civilians" to shop there as well.  I guess I'm in there on the average of twice a week, looking for something or other. 

 


Keymaster said:


> I've had a couple people tell me I need to go to cash and carry. I'm in Puyallup but there is one close in Spanaway. I am going to check it out. I was told their meats are select and not choice but that is fine for making sausages and snack sticks for me. Thanks for the post of the killer price on Lump coal!!!!




See the remarks above.  The Pork Butt I'm using in my BBB thread came from Cash and Carry.  Their packages average 18-20 lbs.  Great ribs in the St. Louis Cut, Baby Back or Full Spares at unbeatable prices unless one of the grocery stores is running a loss leader.  Definitely go prowl the aisles.  Wear a sweater or coat when you go into the freezer.  There's alot back there you can't see from the aisle side of the freezer.  The staff are always friendly in Bellingham.  Yes, warehousey, but remember they were set up to supply restaurants and let us shop there as well.  As far as warehousey, no worse than Costco.  And no, I don't work for Cash and Carry.
 


Reggie Sunset said:


> I went there for only the lump coal but saw a lot of stuff there in bulk, I saw a guy buying what looked like a huge pork , looked like shoulder perhaps, I dont' know my meats well and haven't done a pulled pork yet.  But he seemed happy with the price.  I am going to go back a snoop around, kind of warehousey , which is likeable, and the staff seemed friendly and willing to help out.  The guy at the check out went to the back to get me 2 more bags.
> 
> ~Reggie


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 4, 2011)

I smoked two pork shoulders yesterday &  it's pork ribs tomorrow all for C&C the price is good I also like their tri tip they don't cut the fat cap off like many stores do !


----------



## nwdave (Jul 4, 2011)

PDX210 said:


> I smoked two pork shoulders yesterday &  it's pork ribs tomorrow all for C&C the price is good I also like their tri tip they don't cut the fat cap off like many stores do !


You scored pork shoulders?  I haven't seen any up here.  Maybe I ought to ask and see if they can get some in for me.  I'm still lusting for their ribeye.  I have one of their brisket flats that I'm smoking this Friday.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 4, 2011)

The one in clackamas  seems to only carry the boneless shoulders/butts  the one on 7th & stephens in SE Portland has or had the bone-in shoulders 

http://www.smartfoodservice.com/location.aspx?id=166


----------



## reggie sunset (Jul 4, 2011)

yesterday a whole chicken , today ribs.. I'm gonna get brave and do a shoulder some day soon but, I only cook for myself and my wife and daughter so I'll have a lot left over, will probably last me more than a week.  I could probably be nice and take some to work :)   I'm using a Kamado btw, not an offset smoker.  The Lazzari 40lb bags have huge chunks, so I'm using a mix of the smaller and larger ones, but will have to chop off the branch size ones.  Nice to chat with fellow PNW'ers !


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 4, 2011)

I tend to cook brisket, tri tip or pork butt stuff we can eat off all week the family likes brisket and pulled pork sandwiches 

I'm not as upscale as some here I'm using a 40 year old weber today set the coals to one side and toss in a a small chunks of mesquite wood  it works fairly well BUT I think i'm at my limit with what It can do. I also have a gas smoker but i get much better results with weber.   I'm looking at an upgrade to a Yoder  or Horizon  in the near future 

I live off clackamas rd on Hartnell ave by the way


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2011)

P-s-s-s-s-t.  Don't tell anyone because they won't restock after each years initial shipment but....At least in Bellingham, C and C carries the Bear Mountain Brand of smoking pellets.  Many excellent flavors available.  These are hardwood blended with Alder for ease of burning.  20 lbs for 9.98.  If you're using the new version of the AMNPS (Todd Johnson's pellet smoker) these burn just fine in it.  Great for cold smoking and hot smoking.  Keep it in mind.


----------



## reggie sunset (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had different variations of grills, but mostly offset type stuff and a Traeger , now a Saffire Kamado .

I'm up sunnyside area


----------



## tongatim (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep, I used to get Bear Mountain pellets at Cash n' Carry when I had a RecTec.  They use alder as base wood, but are high quality and inexpensive. I'd use them alone for ribs. For brisket and pork butts I'd use either use a pure hickory pellet, or hickory/oak blend, then switch to cheaper Bear Mountain later in the cook after the bark was set.

As far as meats, Cash 'n Carry has great prices.  At the Bellingham store, Dave will order in CAB briskets on a couple of days notice, and they are not too much more in price than the select grades they carry. St. Louis ribs are a good deal and good quality.  They only carry boneless pork butts, though next time I do a butt cook, I'll ask Dave if he can order bone-ins.


----------



## tongatim (Oct 11, 2016)

Correction on my last post: Dan is the meat guy at the Bellingham Cash 'n Carry, not Dave.  He ordered me some CAB briskets which I went to pick up today.  Bad news: they hadn't come in. Good news (actually great news): while I was searching their pile of select briskets to see if I could find a couple of limber ones, I came across two 15lb. *prime* briskets. None of the employees recalled ever seeing Prime in that store.  $2.52/lb.  I feel like I won the lottery.  Trimmed, rubbed, and currently on the Battle Box for an overnight low 'n slow.

Dan also said he was happy to order bone-in pork butts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2016)

Old thread but what the heck! 

My C&C stocks bone in butts all the time. I rarely buy brisket because we prefer Tri tip. I have on occasion seen a prime brisket or two mixed in with the rest. 

They are remodeling our C&C so it's a bit of a zoo there right now as they are resetting the store. The stock is down a bit and it's not organized yet.


----------

